# MARSOC and Officers?



## Fucci26 (Jan 23, 2013)

As with all SOF, MARSOC is a high speed unit. I actually met a guy on one of the West Coast teams. Who told me that 75% of the time. There is a SNCO as a team leader. The officers usually led from behind. I'm not solid on that, so don't quote me. I'm currently in the process of applying for NROTC. But if MARSOC officers don't get to do all the cool stuff (Halo dives, scuba, and learning other languages.) I think my best bet would be to get my eyes fixed and go enlisted. Anybody have an opinion?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2013)

...and here's the pitch, right down the middle!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy shit slow down!  If you don't understand the difference of "jobs" between an Officer and Enlisted now, then you should do a bit more research before joining.  Totally different paths in life...


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a lot of friends in the enlisted Marine side of the house. So, they have described to me how 03xx field works. Also, how Comms and Intel jobs are. But I've never known an officer. Well, an officer that would share his experiences. My family wants me to consider being an officer, being that my great uncle was an Army General. But, I prefer the physical aspects of things. Not so much the administrative.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 23, 2013)

I vote we change the name of the site from shadowspear.com to careercounselor.com

I'm sure we could charge the DOD a substantial fee.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jan 23, 2013)

Strike one???


----------



## Fucci26 (Jan 23, 2013)

MotoMeto, I feel this is one of those times where anything I say could be strike two.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 23, 2013)

Just...oh...my...

Strike 2 (out of 3 posts in this thread).


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 23, 2013)

Closed due to exceeding the stupid limit. :wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> As with all SOF, MARSOC is a high speed unit. I actually met a guy on one of the West Coast teams. Who told me that 75% of the time. There is a SNCO as a team leader. The officers usually led from behind. I'm not solid on that, so don't quote me. I'm currently in the process of applying for NROTC. But *if MARSOC officers don't get to do all the cool stuff* (Halo dives, scuba, and learning other languages.) I think my best bet would be to get my eyes fixed and go enlisted. *Anybody have an opinion*?


 
It is my opinion, based on the posts you have made in this thread, that you lack maturity and a sense of selfless service and are therefore not officer material.  It is obvious you have no idea what officers actually do, and what it means to dedicate yourself to a life of service.

I strongly recommend you do a serious self-assessment before you soak up a slot in an ROTC program that might otherwise go to someone better-qualified.

Thread closed.


----------

